# One nice UK Golf MK4



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Full article here :
http://www.airsociety.net/2011/02/lees-uked-golf-mk4/



> Nothing less then front Recaro’s and rear benches wrapped in Bentley green/nappa leather with stitched lines. Door inserts and rear trunk cover were also wrapped in order to flow with the new pattern. In my words, the interior is “money”.


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

who wraped those seats, top quality work!! e28's look so good!!!


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Love that car. Those seats :drool:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice car, but those wheels don't do it for me. 3 piece wheels with faces that poke farther than the lips=:screwy: in my book, but that of course is just me opinion.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

16v_HOR said:


> but those wheels don't do it for me. just my opinion.


this


----------

